# High Output 305?



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I searched briefly, but didn't find anything. I bought an 85 C10 to put the body on my K20. It had a swapped in 305. A fellow I know ran the numbers and said it came out of a Monte Carlo. I do not know what year. 

I've been pulling the pieces I want to keep before hauling the frame and motor (maybe) to the scrap yard. Anyhow, I pulled the Quadrajet, and noticed the intake is aluminum. It appears to have factory GM blue paint on it. So I called another friend about it. He looked at the heads and said there is a casting mark on the front indicating they are "Fuelie" heads. He called it a "double bump" It's kind of a like an upside down arch. 

For what it's worth, this thing twisted the driveshaft in half when loading it on the trailer.wesport There was no obvious defect. 

I have to go to work for a while, but will try to get pics and numbers tonight.

Anyone know what the engine might be worth?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

An old 305 Bone yard motor. Maybe 200 bucks for the core. Not really a sought after setup. Plus they made about a Zillion of them


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

unless it was stroked or something as said...mabey 500 if it ran GREAT


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;779721 said:


> Anyone know what the engine might be worth?


Need some details...like the block casting number and the casting number on the heads between the rocker studs to be sure of exactly what you have here but I can tell you that a real set of the Fuelie heads would have never came equipped on a mid 80's 305. But they could be the real deal that were just swapped onto the short block at some point but we need the actual casting numbers to know for sure. You want the last three digits. Will be something like 462, 492, 292, 461X.

And the aluminum GM intake isn't anything rare or special, most '82-'87 305 and 350 equipped Monte Carlo's and Camaros used the aluminum Q-Jet intake. Not for a performance advantage but for weight reduction.

Positive it's even a 305?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

305 is cast in the rear of the block where the bellhousing lines up. The head casting number is 14014416. I think it's a 6. Thought it was an 8, 418 doesn't show up anywhere. Looked again, it's probably a 6. 416 shows up for 80-86 Monte Carlo HO 305 w/ 1.84 intake valves and 58cc chambers.

Any idea what the HP/torque numbers would be? And would this motor wake up with headers and a cam?

Does anyone have a pic of the ever elusive "Camel Back/Double Hump" head?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

At Best 230hp. That motor was built a few years after a gas crisis. So not many cars were seeing Huge HP numbers. I think the 82 Corvette had 180Hp and When the 84 New Body came out they were like 220hp.

Oh I was wrong its not worth $200 its worth maybe $100 since they produce about a zillon of them. They came in everything.

Dont waste you money trying to wake that up. Find a Decent 350 4 bolt for it. Cant be too tough


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

2COR517;782026 said:


> 305 is cast in the rear of the block where the bellhousing lines up. The head casting number is 14014416. I think it's a 6. Thought it was an 8, 418 doesn't show up anywhere. Looked again, it's probably a 6. 416 shows up for 80-86 Monte Carlo HO 305 w/ 1.84 intake valves and 58cc chambers.
> 
> Any idea what the HP/torque numbers would be? And would this motor wake up with headers and a cam?


 Yes the 416's are the mid 80's 305 heads so with that and the fact that you found the 305 designation cast in the block you have a good identification as to what you have. The 305 HO's were rated at 180 HP.

Would I put the time and money into it to gain power? No, not personally. I'd be going for more cubes first. But that would of course be your decision.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I''m not putting it into anything of mine, I'm just trying to sell it. Kid wants to put it into a Vega. Seems like it would be a decent motor for that.


----------

